
Is a 1 MB header image too big? - menda
https://medium.com/west-wing-solutions/asktheindustry-39-is-a-1-mb-header-image-too-big-4f8521f1ded8
======
makecheck
The implementation of this article actually shows a perfect example of why
obsessing about image size might be entirely the wrong way to look at a
problem and at best a misguided optimization.

The header image of this article is gigantic and mostly black, which is a huge
waste of space. In a case like this, it’s not the image size: it’s the way the
image was _designed_ , and the fact that maybe an image isn’t even _necessary_
most of the time. At the very least, a smaller image could produce the same
desired effect, and probably no image is needed at all.

Use a black web page element to produce a large black field, right away
ensuring that _at most_ a much smaller image would be needed for the non-black
center. Then, use green text (which is more accessible anyway). Once that’s
done, probably no image is even needed; and if an image is still needed, it
would be really small, taking care of just minor adornments that the text did
not provide.

~~~
menda
Agree. It's a tough adjustment to make in a blog though, where images get
uploaded by non tech people. Also, if your talking about the medium article I
don't think one can code stuff in there :) anyway it's a good thing to keep in
kind mind, thanks!

